# Which Spray Foam is Best for a background?



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been looking through the flyers where I live and I found two different types of spray foam on sale. The first was "Great Stuff" and I know that you can use it and it's safe. The other kind that I found was "Weather Shield" (340g Poly Low Expanding Foam), I have no idea if it's safe or if or will work well. if any one has any information on which one is the best for making a background please let me know.

The Wolfe

This is the "Weather Shield" if you need to see what it looks like.
Home Hardware - 340g Poly Low Expanding Foam


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Window & Door Great Stuff. It's pliable after 10 minutes of curing, allowing for more precise detail without cutting... Plus it doesn't expand (or shrink) much, which makes it easier and more reliable to work with.


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

i was unable to find Window & Door Great Stuff but i got the cracks and gaps one instead. it seems to work nicely. I was wondering if any one could recommend a silicone that can be purchased at canadian tier or home depot (black and clear please).

Thanks 
The Wolfe


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I stick with black waterfall foam since a heavy amount of black silicone is required for covering when using the light tan stuff. That means I may have to use a whole tube of silicone to cover the tan stuff, which makes it even harder for mounting broms. So I go with black. 

Great Stuff, Touch n Foam, and Total Pond Foam have all shrunk after a few days, or expanded so rapidly it cracked my glass. Someone recently pointed me towards handi-foam which has worked great. They also make Laguna Waterfall Foam, distributed by the Rolf C Hagen Group, who also distributes Exo-Terra. It's says it totally is safe for fish, so that makes me happy. I'm using it in my current build of 24 cube tanks.

Jae


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks,
I was wondering if you could also recommend a black silicone to go with for covering the foam and a clear silicone for making some nano cubes. If you have any suggestions please let me know.

The Wolfe


----------

